# Some useful information regarding GH, and stacking GH with peptides etc.



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

A good friend of mine-who im sure many of you know from another board- was kind enough to write this up for me when I asked him to. This guy is quite the respected gentleman, and I was grateful for his thoughts and input here.

Hope this helps you too. Copied and pasted directly from my notes:


So many people use GH in diff ways but from my experience and research i've found the above is whats best for most. Now for those on a budget or those who want even more outta their gh add peptides to it. If you read at professionalmuscle you will spend days reading b/c there is so much data but here is my peptide advice for you guys:

When using peptides with GH you want to use either ghrp2 or ghrp6. If you want the appetite increase use ghrp6 but most prefer ghrp2 as it doesnt increase appetite and its slighly stronger than ghrp6. Pin 100mcg of ghrp2 and then about 10-15min later pin no more than 1-2iu of gh. Do that 2x per day.

If you want to add a second peptide only use modified 1-29 and dose it the same way as the ghrp. Take 100mcg and then draw up your 100mcg of ghrp in the same syringe and pin it. Then 10-15min later pin your 1-2iu of GH. ive been doing this for years and for me its turned 4iu's of gh per day into similar results of around 8iu's.

Oh and if you want you can pin another 100mcg of ghrp with 100mcg modified 1-29 before bed. This will actually increase the natural gh spike you make in the middle of the night. Its a lot of pinning but the results are amazing. 

But keep in mind to get the most out of your peptides you have to be on an empty stomach and wait about 20min to eat after pinning. So here is what I do for example.

wake up and pin 100mcg ghrp2/100mcg modified 1-29, wait 10-15min and then pin my 2iu GH. Then I make breakfast and eat.

my second dose is after i workout. Remember your 2nd dose should be approx 3hrs at the minimum of your first dose. So after I workout I shoot both peptides, wait only about 10-15min this time b/c my metabolism is fast and im depleted from my workout, shoot my 2iu's and have my shake.

And then my last dose is before bed. I'll wait about 20min before I have my last meal before bed and shoot my peps then. Then 20min later i'll have my last meal and go to bed. Now if you want to do an additional 2iu of gh with that dose as well you can. It all depends on how much you can afford. Just remember no need to go over 100mcg of each peptide and make sure you dont use anymore than 2iu gh at one period of time with it. Give that about a month and you will never stop 

----------------------------------

Ghrp-2 Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin, GHRP-2 has a stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing levels rising to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects, and should not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its counterpart GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all GHRP’s @ 1mcg per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at the saturation dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to cycle off, as your body will not desensitize to the compound.

Hexarelin is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects Prolactin, and Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown to desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time used, and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use for a 8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once more. Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg

Ipamorelin is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not affect prolactin or cortisol at any dose. Ipramorelin does not desensitize, and use can be on going, without losing effect. Ipamorelin does not cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the point of pain. Out of the 4 GHRP’s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the least amount of sides than any of the GHRP’s on the market today, however, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP. Saturation dose is 100mcg

GHRP-6 is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not affect prolactin and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects these hormones minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and can cause major stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase Appetite greatly, and normally within 30 min after administration, Most use GHRP-6 to bulk with because of the increase in appetite. Saturation Dose is 100mcg

Mod-Grf(1-29) Or more commonly known as CJC-1295 W/O Dac, ( but really isn’t lol ) Is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) Taken alone will be as effective as drinking your Test E, ( not effective ) but when combined with a GHRP it nullifies the presence of Somatostatin which would halt a GH pulse. Think of Mof-Grf as an Amplifier, it takes the GH pulsed caused by GHRP’s and Amplifies its effect making the GH pulse received even greater. All the while turning “off” the presence of Somatostatin and allowing a high GH pulse. Getting Modified GRF is important because regular GRF such as cjc-1293 degrades very rapidly once injected, and the end result is a 4% usability, Modified GRF is Tetra Substituted. Because of 4 amino acid substitutions it will not rapidly metabolize in plasma and will make its way to the pituitary where it will affect growth hormone release, and the end result is a 90% plus usability in the blood stream.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> A good friend of mine-who im sure many of you know from another board- was kind enough to write this up for me when I asked him to. This guy is quite the respected gentleman, and I was grateful for his thoughts and input here.
> 
> Hope this helps you too. Copied and pasted directly from my notes:
> 
> ...



You lost me right there bro by failing to provide what the above even is lol.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, sorry SF. It was referencing split doses morning and post workout. 

I was more concerned about the peptide stacking with it and such. Didnt even realize it had been cut off. Ill see if i can find it.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is the top portion, it actually was referencing the hyges and reconstitution. They were testing out at 13iu/10iu vial, so adjustments were made.  It was a start to finish how to for his thread on GH, from reconstitution to adding peptides. Sorry for cutting it off SF, my bad. 


-------


Ok so since these test at 13iu per 10iu vial I like to add 1.3ml of bac water instead of 1ml. So fill up the slin pin and let it drain down the vial. Then fill up .3 on the slin pin and add that. Then what i like to do is pull the plunger out of the slin pin with the needle still in the vial. B/c its vac sealed so that will break the vac seal and make it easier to draw the gh out.

then the first week just take 2iu's per day in the morning. With or without food doesnt matter with GH that only matters with peptides. then after a week add another iu post workout or at least 5hrs after your first shot. Again wont matter with or without food. So thats 3iu's per day(2iu, 1iu) so 2 shots per day. Stay at that dose for another 1-2weeks and then add another iu to that 2nd shot. So it would be 2iu/2iu. You dont have to take any days off but if you wanna take 1 day off a week thats ok too but I think its best to run it everyday whether its a workout day or not.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Oh, sorry SF. It was referencing split doses morning and post workout.
> 
> I was more concerned about the peptide stacking with it and such. Didnt even realize it had been cut off. Ill see if i can find it.



Thank you!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope it helps out some of the newer guys to the GH game, especially those getting into stacking peptides with it. 

I actually tried this for around 6 months and it was awesome. Just my two cents. I ran another 6 months just gh and it was great, but the peptides do have their benefit if you can handle all the pinning.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

I actually posted it above your response SF. ^^


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2013)

makes a lot of sense.

ive done it before too, but not long term.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 22, 2014)

Can anyone share there experience with this combo? Fatloss/any size?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 22, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Can anyone share there experience with this combo? Fatloss/any size?



not really too much of either....but general GH effects like better sleep + recovery.  some fatloss too, but your diet still needs to be on point.  Not like you can eat fastfood and still be lean.


I was using ghrp2 with it.... 150mcg of ghrp2, than 20min post, 2iu of GH.  even 1.5 of gh.  

did it 2x ED, would also try to do it when i got up in the middle of the night to take a piss.  I wouldnt stay up for 20min post to use the gh, but maybe 6-7min.  

ghrp2 or 6 does produce a very good gh spike, but its short.  So you take advantage of its spike and than hit the exo gh right afterward to extend things as long as you can.  ghrp is very cheap compared to gh, especially if you buy in bulk or during a peptide sites sale.  

you can do this for long periods of time, technicallly your natty gh output should hold out longer before it get supressed, but idk, cant tell or say for sure.

regardless of that this is a good way to extend a few kits of exo gh.  and make they work a bit better, a lower dose of real/exo gh will go longer since you get a 20min spike from the ghrp.  exo gh's spike is about 1.5-2.5hrs depending on the quality and dose of it.  so tack on another 15-20min of that, 2x ED and you will get better effects from a smaller amout of GH.......which at the end of the day will make each kit last a bit longer....or make its effect a bit better since it will be a longer total pulse.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 23, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> not really too much of either....but general GH effects like better sleep + recovery.  some fatloss too, but your diet still needs to be on point.  Not like you can eat fastfood and still be lean.
> 
> 
> I was using ghrp2 with it.... 150mcg of ghrp2, than 20min post, 2iu of GH.  even 1.5 of gh.
> ...



Gotcha. Sounds like it worth a run


----------



## ProteinCarber (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks have been heavily researching this subject lately and this information solved one of the things that I could not find the answer to anywhere else.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 1, 2014)

We are Always trying to help each other around here, sharing info is a great way to do that. Glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## gym4iron (Feb 5, 2014)

i have been using ghrp-6, cjc1295 and sermorelin 2xday. sleeping like a BABY!! feel great


----------



## meat (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm actually finding this subject(s) to be interesting. If I can use less gh, I'm all for it. I don't hear much about this among the guys I know who are NPC nat competitors, but some of us are old school 3 drol, gram test, 800mg deca, 10iu's gh old school thinking types. Anyhow, a few questions for those of you who are working this regimen:

1. I spoke with a HRT doc today, and he's recommending sermorelin. He won't give a certain dose yet, but says to inject it before bed. What doses are you guys using?

2. As for the GHRP-2, I can see that working well if it does in fact help reduce the amount of GH used. Some research guys sell a 5mg vial, and I'm wondering if it's a 10ml size vial, or a small one. Why? I always like to use more water than the standard 1ml bact water. Seems to work better for me. So... If I were to be able to fit 5ml's bact water in the 5mg vial, how many ticks on a 100 unit slin pin would that come to in order to inject 100mcg? 

3. The I-29 I'm finding comes in a 2mg vial. Again, if I were to add 5ml's bact water, how many ticks would that be on a 100 unit/tick slin pin to make 100mcg?

I'm seriously considering trying this, but am also wondering what kind of sides you guys are running into? Glad I found this thread! I appreciate the help and advice in advance!

Meat


----------



## SirSwolls (Mar 18, 2014)

1. Idk much aboutn sermorelin, ghrps are generally used at 100mcg per dose though although some guys stray towards higher doses. i ran ghrp-6 at 250mcg per dose, but i became desnsitized after about 20 days. shoulda stuck with 100mcg doses.

2. If you fit 5ml into the vial with 5mg, the 10iu mark on your slin pin will be 100mcg.

3. If you put 5ml bac water into the 2mg vial, 100mcg would come to 25iu mark.


----------



## meat (Mar 18, 2014)

SirSwolls said:


> 1. Idk much aboutn sermorelin, ghrps are generally used at 100mcg per dose though although some guys stray towards higher doses. i ran ghrp-6 at 250mcg per dose, but i became desnsitized after about 20 days. shoulda stuck with 100mcg doses.
> 
> 2. If you fit 5ml into the vial with 5mg, the 10iu mark on your slin pin will be 100mcg.
> 
> 3. If you put 5ml bac water into the 2mg vial, 100mcg would come to 25iu mark.



Outstanding! Thanks!


----------



## meat (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like I'll have to change how much bact water, as apparently more isn't a good thing with the peptides:
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-543072.html


----------

